
The brand-new Museum of Math in Manhattan (repost) - ColinWright
http://www.timeout.com/new-york-kids/tony-kids-blog/first-look-the-brand-new-museum-of-math-in-manhattan-slide-show
======
ColinWright
For some reason when I first submitted this it started to 404, so I've deleted
that and waited till it seemed stable, and now re-submitted it.

From the review:

    
    
        ... set to open to the public on Sat Dec 15, what
        we saw augurs one of the most important - and
        impressive - museums for kids in the city ever.
    

I know the people behind this and have seen their passion. Go see it, and
provide your ideas for how math can be brought to life for kids in particular,
and the public in general.

So go, have a play.

